# sparkles slimming world journal



## sparkle_1979

I started slimming world a few weeks ago but have had a couple of weeks off, but have been back on it this week. I really want to lose approx 2 stone.

I weighed myself for the first time in years and I'm 9 stone 11lbs and am 5'2 so feel huge. 

So far this week I've done really well and am going to keep a food diary here! :wacko:
Tagget by June is 9 stone and by August I'd love to be my ideal weight of 8 stone


----------



## Laura2919

Good luck hun. I have been doing it since 2nd week in Feb and so far I have lost 20lbs and still going!!!


----------



## sparkle_1979

Laura that's an amazing loss. Well done, you must be feeling pretty chuffed with yourself :) xxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Good Luck Sparkle's I am doing Slimming World too and have been since end of Jan - but have to admit haven't been as strict to doing this as I can and should be. I have lost 12lb since then but its been hard and i have had weeks of putting back on which set me back slightly. 

I am back on this from Monday just gone as I want to lose minimum 12lb in 9 weeks, so this is my 4th day. At the min I am unable to exercise due to torn ligaments in my foot, but having physio and its getting better, I think when I am back to exercising it will help even more.

But I want to wish you luck and I think if you stick with it you will find your back down to your goals in no time, which is why I am going to motivate myself to stick with it even more as the time will fly by.

Also Laura that is a fantastic weight loss, keep it up.

Good luck girls x x x :hugs:


----------



## sparkle_1979

Thanks Kitty. Even though I find it an easy and enjoyable diet i really find it hard to do when my hubby is home from offshore as it's just so tempting to eat what he does, but as we have a few big things happening this summer it's something for me to head for! 

Good luck with your weight loss and will be interesting to keep up with each other for support and a boost when having bad days. x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Definitely, I didn't realise there was this section of bnb til the other day, so I am defo going to be in and checking. So let me know when support is needed x x


----------



## Laura2919

Yeah, Do you buy their magazines and their books?? They have some lovely recipes in there and we have tried a few.. Also making your own burgers and sausages are good too as they are both syn free xxx


----------



## sparkle_1979

I don't have any books but kinda get lots of info on what to eat on the Internet. I would go to a class, but as my hubby is on an oil rig it's hard for me to attend as i don't have any family here to watch the little one.

Im prob going to get a few books from ebay. I did think about joining online, but though that the £70 something they wanted was a little expensive for an online diet!


Im going to start keeping a diary of what i eat on here so that I can look back at it and see what seems to work for me and if I eat certain things one week and dont lose weight then try and cut them out.

Thursday 15th April

2 slices brown from 400g loaf
2 slices of dairylea light

large portion of grapes


----------



## sparkle_1979

i will look into making burgers, especially with summer coming and BBQ's :)

Also need to start making my own pasta sauce as have to syn it at the moment x


----------



## sparkle_1979

*question ladies*

Can you lose weight just doing the green day or does it help to do both?

Im not that fond of much meat and have to be in the mood for it, so green is easier for me.

Thank you ;)


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi, 

I joined online - it was expensive really but thought tough I am doing it. I also got a 6 month subscription for £5 when I signed up so found this useful. Haven't got the cookbooks yet but planning on getting some of them.

I have made the burgers myself and just add a beaten egg to help bind them, but I also add spices in too, my OH loves them and even said that it was by far the best burger he had ever had so I was well impressed. We will be having them on our bbq's when they start. I think if its nice on Sunday we may have our first one actually. I even can have a bacon burger by grilling the bacon and trimming all fat off and you can add cheese if its your healthy extra (so its syn free).

With regard to own pasta sauce, not so much pasta but curry sauce we use a lot of the ready jars which are syns for me too. But if you use a tin of chopped or whole tomatoes they are syn free then all you need to do is add your herbs/spices. I have tried it for the curry and it was really good, I just need to get my OH to do the curry from scratch thing, as he is the curry maker in the house!

I also found when I did this a few years ago and did the red/green day I lost a little bit more on green (but I am a big meat eater!) so yes you can defo make green days work for you. I will get one of the veggie curry recipe's and stuff for you if you like to try. I would have done it already but the website isn't connecting at the min!!


----------



## sparkle_1979

Thanks hun.

Don't suppose you can tell me the syns in baxtor soups? I just had a 3/4 of red lentil and veg, I have a feeling its quite high though so wont have anymore syns today...

might look at joining online again


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hiya, I can't check with syns online cos the server is down but as soon as its up I will double check for you. But just looked in my book and it said the following

If its a healthy one - Lentil & Tom - then this can be your b healthy extra

Or each 100g is 2 syns on all days.

Hope this helps


----------



## sparkle_1979

Thank you. It was not healthy :(

I'd say then I had about six sins, so i will still get a cup of options hot chocolate later :)

I'm trying to stay under 10 syns a day. How many syns do you ladies have?

Thanks again :)


----------



## sparkle_1979

for dinner I had egg chips and beans...lovely! Oh and a muller light for pudding...Think that is me for that day :)


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Well I had a chicken casserole for my tea - I did really well last night i had only had 4 syns all day then we watched a film so I had some minstrels!! which is about 6.5 syns so I had 10.5 all day.

I am aiming to have as little as possible but I am not getting angry if I reach 15 as I will balance them out over the week. So I am having up to 15 a day and more on special occasions.


----------



## sparkle_1979

thats good kitty, Im the same as dont like to have 15.

Well today I had good intentions but it didn't work out good.
No breakfast as too busy!

For lunch I ordered from a "healthy options" on the menu, chicken breast with salad on pitta. I know that pitta is not good so was going to syn it and i asked them to hold the mayo. When the chicken came it had been battered, but it was a really small peace, but really I have NO IDEA how many syns would have been in that. 

for dinner I had chiken stir fry that I got from the butchers, that consisted of some chicken, onions and peppers in some marinade. I don't think there would have been many syns in there

I have had a muller light and a banana.

I dont know if I've gone over 15 syns??? Do you think I would have?

Oh and I went to boots and weighed myself and since monday I've lost 1 lousy lb! :(

Have not cheated at all :(


----------



## Babydance

1lb is better than nothing!! but i know how you feel ive only lost 1lb up until today so we'll see if my diets working on weigh in day! xxx


----------



## sparkle_1979

I had a crap day yesterday, had a bloody easter egg...Though it was a really small one which at the time I was quite gutted about.....:)
Usually I would have said sod it I've been bad might as well have a packet of crisps, but I was good after and have been back on board today!

Today, 2 slices of toast

bowl of pasta in a weight watchers pasta sauce

cup of hot chocolate...Dont think I'll have much else today....:) x

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Babydance

Well done youre allowed to have a treat every so often! and :thumbup: at stopping at that, my willpower sucks! hehe youre doing good hun! xx


----------



## sparkle_1979

Thank you. I think mose people need a day off from a diet, as long as they don't go stupid. 
:) xx


----------



## Babydance

well i was reading my diet magazine n it said you should stray from your diet once a week to fool your body? it may get used to running on say 1300 cals a day, mmmm excuse for a pizza or curry hehe xxxx


----------



## sparkle_1979

lol a very good excuse for a pizza! :) any excuse for a pizza!

God I so need to be good lol I really want to be slim for summer x


----------



## Babydance

im the same, I hate this last 5 lbs but im aiming to loose 14lbs ideally although i was that weight before and did look a little scrawny? i'll see cos my body has changed so much since birth! xx


----------



## sparkle_1979

yeah mine too. My whole shape has changed completely "for the worse" 

When I was younger I was always 7 stone, now that would just make me look old and scrawny, I'll be well happy at 8 stone, my problem is Im such a greedy cow and dont know when to put down my knif and fork :)


----------



## Babydance

I know what you mean my hips are so much wider and my belly really does look like a bowl full of jelly!! 
Hope youre doing ok hun
xxx


----------



## sparkle_1979

Had a good day yesterday and today, so far so good. How about you lot? x x x


----------



## Babydance

Had a morning ive lost 2lbs :) af has arrived so will i be carrying more weight? Xx


----------



## sparkle_1979

yeah you will, so that's great you have lost :) x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Sparkle, just seeing how you were doing, not had proper chance to check in here. Not as busy with work at the min.

I only lost a 1lb this week but I haven't really followed it that well from Saturday to Yesterday. So its better than I expected. I am defo going to have the day off rule in my diet and just not try and go too silly when I do. I think you need to have a bit of what you like every so often or else you end up going a bit silly with it.


----------



## sparkle_1979

Hi Kitty, still being good...Cant believe it lol!!! :)

Finding it so easy....xxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Sparkle, how is it going still? x


----------

